# Remote coding position



## djuliet (Nov 18, 2009)

Any recruiters looking for a medical coders/biller to work from home, please email me at julietdike@hotmail.com. I do have my CPC Certification. I live in Raleigh, North Carolina. 
Thanks.


----------

